# Sicheres Abschalten FU´s Micromaster 420



## schneemann86 (16 Februar 2012)

Guten Abend,

 es geht um folgendes :

 Ich habe einen Schaltschrank mit 18 Micromaster 420 die über Profibuss von einer Siemens 300 Steuerung gesteuert werden.
 An der CPU habe ich noch eine CP 343-2P über die ich einen ASi Bus betreibe meine Not-Halt Taster usw. werte ich über eine IFM Sicherheitsmonitor aus AC001S !

 Kann ich das so machen das ich bei betätigen eines Not-Halt Tasters die Micromaster über die SPS über das Steuerwort in AUS 3 herunter fahre und über den Sicherheitsmonitor etwas verzögert die beiden Lastschütze weg schalte über die, die FU´s versorgt werden ?!

Oder muss ich die FU´s über ein Signal vom Sicherheitsmonitor herunter fahren ?! 

 Das ganze mit überwachten Start und rückführkreis Überwachung mit dem AC001S !

Achso was vllt noch wichtig ist, die FU´s treiben Förderbänder an.


 Ist das so zulässig ?!


----------



## Tigerente1974 (16 Februar 2012)

Das kannst Du so machen.

Das aktive Herunterbremsen (Stopkategorie 1) schont auch die Mechanik, falls der Motor eine Haltebremse hat.
Den sicheren Zustand erreichst Du ja auch, wenn das Abbremsen nicht erfolgt ist. Daher muss der Antrieb auch nicht "sicher" heruntergefahren werden.

Was dabei höchstens noch zu beachten ist: Das verzögerte Abschalten darf nicht "zu spät" kommen. D.h. wenn jemand eine Schutztür o.ä. öffnet, muss der sichere Zustand erreicht sein, ehe eine Gefahrenquelle erreicht werden kann, ansonsten brauchst Du eine sichere Zuhaltung. Das scheint mir bei Förderbändern aber nicht der Fall zu sein.


----------



## schneemann86 (17 Februar 2012)

Alles klar, danke schon mal !

Mit 2 Lastschützen schalte ich die Versorgungspannung für alle MM weg soweit klar, für die Steuerung selber der MM brauche ich keine weitere Hardware also ich kann alles über die PB Ansteuerung machen oder muss ich jeden einzelnen MM noch über ein Schütz schalten ?!


----------



## Tigerente1974 (17 Februar 2012)

Für die sichere Abschaltung reichen die beiden Netzschütze aus.

Für das Abbremsen ist das jetzt evtl. eine Geschmacksfrage. Man kann alles über den Bus steuern. Manche legen trotzdem noch je einen SPS-Ausgang an eine HW-Eingangsklemme des FU für die Freigabe.

Vorteil: Wenn mal die Adresse für die Bussteuerung im SPS-Programm falsch projektiert/geändert wurde, sperrt der Ausgang trotzdem den FU und es kann nicht irrtümlich ein "falscher" Antrieb losdrehen. Weiter erhöht man die Sicherheit, dass der FU wirklich abbremst. Wenn der Bus mal einen Aussetzer hat, reagiert der FU immer noch über den Ausgang.
Nachteil: Mehrkosten durch zusätzliche Hardware und Verdrahtungsaufwand.

Ich steuere z.B. alles über den Bus.


----------



## dante (17 Februar 2012)

Ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Abschalten der Versorgungsspannung gemacht! Je nachdem was du machst trudelt der Antieb aus! Die Energie wird nicht mehr verbraten, gerade bei einer großen Massenträgheit oder sehr hohen geschwindigkeiten kann dieses zu problemen führen. Es gibt beim MM einen eingang für "Externer Fehler" diesen kannst du belegen mit "Sofortiger Abschaltung". Wir reden hier über Not-Halt! Somit kann ein Austrudeln verherende auwirkungen haben!
Ich gehe mal davon aus das du Bremswiderstände benutzt bei Fördertechnik. Falls du im Chargenbetrieb bist oder deine Lücken gleich sein müssen, kannst du das mit den zwei Schützen vergessen.


----------



## blasterbock (17 Februar 2012)

Nach den Schaltungsbeispielen der Hersteller sollte man das doch zweikanalig machen, einmal über den Bus und einmal über eine Eingangsklemme des FU, am besten direkt vom Sicherheitsschaltgerät.
Für die Stoppkategorie 1 muss dann nach einer festen Zeit oder bei Stillstand der sichere Halt geschaltet werden, und ja nach Performance Level auch die Energiezufuhr zu dem Motor.
Ohne sicheren Halt wird man die Sicherheit wohl nur mit zwei Schützen hinter dem FU hin bekommen.


----------



## Deltal (17 Februar 2012)

Du musst sicherstellen das es nach dem Auslösen des Not-Halt (bzw. Sicherheitsfunktion) keine zusätzliche Gefährung entsteht. Dabei ist die Abschaltung Stop-1 sicherlich primär zu wählen. Wenn es eine Gefährung gibt, wenn ein Antrieb austrudelt, dann musst du andere technische Maßnahmen ergreifen, z.B. Mechanische Bremsen.
Prinzipiell ist deine Idee richtig. Ob sie ausreichend ist, bekommst wirst du erst durch die notwendige Risikoanalyse heraus. 

Generell sollte man überlegen, dass bei regelmäßigen auslösen einer Sicherheitsfunktion möglichst das Abschalten des Netzschützes vermieden werden sollte. (Lebensdauer der Kondensatoren). Dazu kann man dann ein Motorschütz verwenden, oder, wenn vorhanden, die STO Funktion des FUs nutzen.


----------



## Deltal (17 Februar 2012)

blasterbock schrieb:


> Nach den Schaltungsbeispielen der Hersteller sollte man das doch zweikanalig machen, einmal über den Bus und einmal über eine Eingangsklemme des FU, am besten direkt vom Sicherheitsschaltgerät.



Dann müsstest du aber den FU mit in deine Sicherheitsberechnung aufnehmen. 

Es ist genau so die Frage, ob du mit zwei Schützen überhaupt dein notwendiges PL erreichen kannst. IMHO hat eine "Safe Torque Off" Vorteile gegenüber den mechanischen Schützen, wenn es um die Berrechnung geht.


----------



## schneemann86 (17 Februar 2012)

Guten Abend,

schon mal Danke für die ganzen Antworten, kann mir vlt jemand mal ein Beispiel geben wie ich eine Risikoanalyse machen muss bzw. wo ich es nach lesen kann ?!

Ja ich weiß das es Probleme mit den Kondensatoren geben kann wenn ich den FU vom Netz trenne wärend der Motor noch austrudelt da er dann wie ein Generator wirkt!

Daher möchte ich ja erst über eine Signal den Motor über AUS3 herunterfahren und Verzögert die beiden Netzschütze über den Sicherheitsmonitor weg schalten !


----------



## blasterbock (17 Februar 2012)

@Deltal
Wenn ich einen Fu ohne sicheren Halt einsetzen muss, werde ich meine Kabine verriegeln, bis der Antrieb steht und abgeschaltet ist.
Vorrangig mit einem Schütz zwischen FU und Motor.
Der sichere Halt ist bis PL d sicherlich ohne Probleme einsetzbar, bei PL e wirst Du möglicherweise Probleme bekommen, das schönzurechnen.
Bei Stoppkategorie 1 ist das Absenken der Drehzahl nur die Einleitung des sicheren Halts.
Natürlich musst Du eine Restgefahr beachten, wenn z.B. der FU kaputt geht, dann trudelt der Antrieb nämlich aus und ohne überwachte Bremse wirst Du da ganz schön in Schwulitäten kommen.

@Schneemann
Wen Du den Motor einfach abschaltest, werden die Halbleiter gesperrt. Die generatorische Leistung kann also gar nicht bis in den Zwischenkreis durchschlagen. Was den Kondensatoren am meisten schadet, ist das häufige Ein- und Ausschalten und somit das Laden des Zwischenkreises.


----------



## Deltal (17 Februar 2012)

Naja, dass ist ja die ganze Geschichte rund um die EN 13849. Wenn du nach unten scrollst, findest du ein extra Abschnitt zu dem Thema. Die EN ISO 14121 befasst sich mit der Risikobeurteilung der Maschine.

Das mit den Elkos ist eher auf den Lade/Entladevorgang beim Ein/Ausschalten des Netztes bezogen. Ein ASM Motor arbeitet von "sich aus" nicht als Generator. Und dann sitzen in dem FU immernoch Halbleiter die hochohmig sind.

Wie ich schon geschreiben habe, ist deine Idee grundsätzlich ok. Aber wir kennen ja deine Maschine nicht. Welche Gefährung entsteht, wenn der FU nicht "bremst"? Kann jemand z.B. weiter in eine Maschine gezogen werden, wenn der Motor nur austrudelt?


----------



## schneemann86 (17 Februar 2012)

Also es handelt sich um Flexlink Bänder habe mal ein Foto angehängt !

Also es besteht keine lebensgefahr, nach http://www.safetyteams-ce-kennzeichnung.de/Vorlage-Risikobeurteilung.htm würde ich sagen PL b max c



Okay das mit den elkos verstehe ich aber habe ich nicht jeden abend den selben effekt wenn ich den schaltschrank aus schalte ?!


----------



## Deltal (17 Februar 2012)

Sieht jetzt nicht so super-tödlich aus  Trozdem muss (bei einer Neumaschine in .eu) die Maschinenrichtline beachtet werden. Diese schreibt halt vor, dass z.B. eine Risikoanalyse gemacht wird. Gibt es denn keinen der davon Ahnung hat? Also so Sicherheitsbeauftragte sollte es schon mal hier und da geben 

Das mit den Elkos bezieht sich auf z.B. Sicherheitslichtschranken die alle 10min unterbrochen werden. Not-Halt werden idr. nicht so häufig betätigt.


----------



## schneemann86 (17 Februar 2012)

ne das sieht es nicht !

Okay also müssen wir erst mal die Risikoanalyse machen und danach die Sicherheitstechnik  auslegen! So wie hier  http://www.safetyteams-ce-kennzeichnung.de/Vorlage-Risikobeurteilung.htm !



> Das mit den Elkos bezieht sich auf z.B. Sicherheitslichtschranken die  alle 10min unterbrochen werden. Not-Halt werden idr. nicht so häufig  betätigt.


 also sollte es, wenn es nach der Risikobeurteilung geht kein Problem sein die Netzschütze nach einen Not Halt VERZÖGERT weg zu schalten !


----------



## Tigerente1974 (17 Februar 2012)

schneemann86 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> schon mal Danke für die ganzen Antworten, kann mir vlt jemand mal ein Beispiel geben wie ich eine Risikoanalyse machen muss bzw. wo ich es nach lesen kann ?!
> 
> ...




Ok. Ich sehe Du hast da mehrere Baustellen... Die Risikoanalyse kann man meiner Meinung nach durchaus gewissenhaft durchführen, ohne vorher einen Lehrgang zu besuchen. Dafür muss man aber bereit sein, eine Menge trockener Literatur durchzuackern. Den BGIA-Report 2008 würde ich da mal empfehlen. Von der BG gibt es auch ganz gute Literatur. Auch hier im Forum wirst Du einiges finden. Die Beiträge von Safety und Tommi sind fachlich sehr fundiert.

Wenn der Performance level ermittelt ist, wirst Du trotzdem irgendwann an die Stelle gelangen, an der Du Dich um die technische Umsetzung kümmern musst.
Der hier schon angesprochene "sichere Halt" auch STO (Safety Torque Off) ist auch aus meiner Sicht die 1. Wahl.
Gefahren durch Austrudeln bzw. generatorische Energie sehe ich bei dieser Anwendung wirklich nicht. Das kannst Du mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit vernachlässigen.

Zum Thema Bremsen:
Du hast hier keine Schwungmassen oder sonstige schwierige Verhältnisse. Mach Dir da die wenigsten Gedanken. Abbremsen über den Bus und fertig. Vermutlich genügt es den Zwischenkreis der FUs zu verbinden und Du musst nicht einmal Bremswiderstände einsetzen.
Selbst wenn der Antrieb (im Fehlerfall) noch nicht ganz zum Stillstand gekommen sein sollte, dürfte die Mechanik kaum leiden. Auch wird sich wohl kaum jemand verletzen können, wenn ich das Bild jetzt richtig deute.

Zum Thema Abschalten mit Schützen:
Man kann sehrwohl mit Netzschützen vor dem Umrichter schalten. Das dürfte auch die sicherste Variante sein. Der große Nachteil dieser Variante ist in der Tat die Anfälligkeit der Zwischenkreiskondensatoren. Allerdings muss man das etwas relativieren. Technisch gesehen befindet sich ein Heißleiterwiderstand im FU, der den Aufladestrom der Kondensatoren begrenzen soll. Wird der Zwischenkreis zu häufig aufgeladen, weil netzseitig oft geschaltet wird, erwärmt sich der NTC und wird niederohmig. In der Folge wird der Strom ggf. nicht mehr ausreichend begrenzt und die Zwischenkreiskondensatoren werden gehimmelt...
Welche Häufigkeit da zu Schäden führen kann, hängt auch von der Kapazität ab.
Dennoch kam und kommt diese Variante oft zum Einsatz. Man muss da also nicht gleich an ständig abrauchende Kondensatoren denken.

Die vorgeschlagene Variante mit dem Schütz zwischen FU und Antrieb würde ich nicht empfehlen. Wenn da noch Strom fließt und der Antrieb wird getrennt, kommt es zu Ausschaltspitzen die den FU sehr wahrscheinlich eher zu Elektronikschrott machen als die Netzschützvariante.


----------



## Deltal (18 Februar 2012)

Danke das du es nocheinmal auf den Punkt gebracht hast! Obwohl es durchaus möglich sein könnte, dass man die Risikoanalyse und technische Umsetzung durch ein Selbststudium umsetzen kann, steht am Ende der Punkt, wo jemand die Dokumente unterschreibt und damit auch die Verantwortung für die Richtigkeit übernehmen muss. Deswegen sollte man eventuell in diesem Fall einmalig die Dokumente von einem Fachman begutachten lassen. Aber das ist nur MEINE Meinung..

Die Geschichte mit den Elkos ist auch schon ziemlich lange so im "Umlauf" und basiert eher auf "das haben wir immer so gemacht". Es kann sein das man dahingehend bei neueren Umrichtergenerationen weniger besorgt sein muss. Aber alleine die 3-6 Sekunden, die der Umrichter braucht um nach dem Netz-ein wieder Betriebsbereit zu sein, verhindern bei einigen Applikationen das Netzschütz.
Und da mehr und mehr Umrichter STO eingebaut haben, ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis die Netz/Motorschütz Frage sich von selbst klärt.


----------



## Safety (18 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
zuerst mal Grundlegendes zur Risikobeurteilung nach DIN EN ISO 12100:


Gefährdungssituationen und Gefährdungen ermitteln.
An so einer Fördereinrichtung hat der Hersteller meist alle Gefährdungen durch inhärent sichere Konstruktion verhindert. Jetzt sind beim Maschinenbauer die Schnittstellen zu untersuchen. Ein.- und Ausläufe, Bearbeitungsstellen in der Maschine, was passiert wenn das Band anläuft und das Fördergut z.B. gegen ein Feststehendes Maschinenteil gedrückt wird. Oft ist dies bei sehr kleinen und leichten Fördergut ein Akzeptables Risiko. Was aber hier auch oft vergessen wird sind die Umlenkungen und Kurven, wenn dasBand hier nicht inhärent sicher ist müssen technische Schutzmaßnahmen wie feststehende trennende Schutzeinrichtungen angebracht werden.


Aber man muss nach dem ersten ermitteln der Gefährdungen und Gefährdungssituationen (ohne Schutzmaßnahmen) ein Risikoeinschätzen und auch Bewertung durchführen. Und nach jeder Schutzmaßnahme wieder, bis sich ein Akzeptables Restrisiko ergibt.
Bei solchen Förderstrecken mit entsprechend kleinem und leichtem Fördergut wird man ohne in die Funktionale Sicherheit einsteigen zu müssen schon zu einem Akzeptabeln Restrisiko kommen können. Aber dies muss man eben auch durch die Risikobeurteilung nachweisen.
Was bedeutet dies für die gezeigte Anwendung? Hier sind Umlenkungen und kurven zu sehen, wie sind diese Abgesichert? Alles durch entsprechende Konstruktion, die Glieder sind so eng das kein Eingriff oder sonstiges Möglich. Die an den Kurven offen werdenden Quetsch und scherstellen sind auch abgesichert, an den Maschinenschnittstellen sind auch keine Gefährdungen vorhanden?  Keine Anwendung der DIN EN ISO 13849-1!
Handlung im Notfall? Wenn keine Gefährdungen vorhanden sind braucht man dies auch  nicht anzuwenden.  Anwendung bei welchen die  DIN EN 13850 nicht angewendet werden muss:
Maschinen, bei denen ein Not-Halt das Risiko nicht verringern würde;


Aber es wird hier dann oft doch was gemacht, da aber kein Risiko zu mindern ist was ja die Handlung im Notfall sowieso nur im Begrenzten Maße vornimmt, da:
Die Not-Halt-Funktion darf nicht als Ersatz für Schutzmaßnahmen oder andere Sicherheitsfunktionen verwendet werden, aber sollte als ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme konzipiert sein. Die Not-Halt-Funktion darf die Wirksamkeit von Schutzeinrichtungen oder von Einrichtungen mit anderen Sicherheitsfunktionen nicht beeinträchtigen. Also bleibt einem bei so einer offenen Förderstrecke sowieso nur inhärent sichere Konstruktion oder feststehende trennende Schutzeinrichtungen.
Kann man hier den geringsten PLr ansetzen also PLa oder b, also eine Kat B ist mehr als ausreichend.
Also würde ein Schütz vor dem FU oder wenn der FU Hersteller Werte errechnet hat auch nur der FU, reichen. Was zu beachten ist, es gibt nicht nur mechanische Gefährdungen, EMV Richtlinie, Gefährdungen durch Elektrizität DIN EN 60204-1.   

Wenn der Not-Halt an einer Maschine als solcher benutzt wird dann wird dieser oft sehr selten betätigt werden, so das eine defekt des FU durch zu schnelles aus und wieder einschalten nicht gegeben ist.

Es gibt für Förderstrecken Nomen!

P.S: Die Aufzählung hat nicht funktioniert


----------



## schneemann86 (18 Februar 2012)

guten Abend, vielen danke für die ganzen Informationen und hilfreichen antworten.

die ganze Sache ist auch so das die förderstrecke schon in Betrieb ist, nun muss die aufgrund eines Umbaus der Anlage erweitert werden.
In der Firma bin ich selber erst seit zwei Monaten.

Beim durchschauen der Schaltpläne ist mir dann aufgefallen das die Not Halt Taster zwei kanalig sind und der Monitor nach Kat3 aber eben beim betätigen des Not Halts nur die Spannung der ausgangskarte der SPS. weg geschaltet wird und mehr nicht und dadurch die Netzschütze der Fus abfallen!

Ich bin nicht so tief in der Materie aber selbst mir ist dabei aufgefallen das die ganze Auslegung so keinen Sinn macht, da ich die Hardware eben schon im Schrank habe und leider keine zeit mehr habe mich in die Materie der Risikoanalyse einzuarbeiten bzw. schulen zu lassen möchte ich die vorhandene Hardware erst mal so gut wie möglich nutzen.

Deswegen auch das Herunterfahren der FU´s über AUS3 mit einer Parametrierten Stop Rampe über das Steuerwort und etwas verzögert über den Sicherheitsmonitor über zwei leistungsschütze die Netzspannung weg schalten.

Denke so bin ich erst mal auf der sicheren Seite, habe die Vorhandene Hardware voll genutzt und habe dann Zeit mich einzuarbeiten in die ganze Thematik.

Kennt jemand von euch vielleicht gute Literatur über die ganze Thematik oder Schulungen da dieses Thema mich in Zukunft viel begleiten wird!


----------

